# Audi RS6 Swissvax Enhancement detail



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Audi RS6 Swissvax Enhancement detail, wheels off, engine detail, interior detail.








[/URL]


















































































































[/IMG]

thanks

callum


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

that would do me for chucking the fishing rods in:thumb: awesome car looking great, top stuff:thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Top draw stuff. Very nice.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Good God in heaven above.

What a read, what a car, what a detail. Awesome work Callum👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## rej150 (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh... my!! What a car, looks fantastic. Top job!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

WANT :doublesho


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What a beast! How do you rate am bubbles?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Stunning work buddy :thumb:

Proper stealth in black that RS6. Love the carbon detailing :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Good turnaround :thumb:

That is one aggressive looking car!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> What a beast! How do you rate am bubbles?


great we use all the Am range for the washing


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Superb work!

What a beast of a car alright!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice car and top job on the detailing, could I ask what you used on the engine bay please


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Might I just be able to borrow that so I can admire the quality of the detailing 

PS Was that tar on the sills and arch or stone chips?


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

It's like darth vader on wheels....


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Sterling work chief. Not sure on the 'Quattro' in the grill though.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Absolutely love it, great work.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Beast of a car!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome car and great work. I've never heard of AM products until this thread, look to be good and the prices are reasonable too.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i peed.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Stunning car and detail, nice job!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work on an amaznig car!.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

One of my favourite cars at the moment. 

Great work


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Superb.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Man that is one aggressive front end, I love it. Great work bringing it back to life, what happened those wheels?


----------



## Lal B3N (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunning! Such an epic car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice to see the extension bars coming out on the rotary.
My favourite and most useful accessory by far and so under rated in my opinion.
Great work also.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Very nice car and top job on the detailing, could I ask what you used on the engine bay please


Miglore trim dressing


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Buck said:


> Might I just be able to borrow that so I can admire the quality of the detailing
> 
> PS Was that tar on the sills and arch or stone chips?


Stone chips


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Man that is one aggressive front end, I love it. Great work bringing it back to life, what happened those wheels?


Hard driving I think


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

One very mean looking motor, love the 50/50's on the wheels


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ex press car? drives seat also looks a bit lacking ...


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Andyuk911 said:


> Ex press car? drives seat also looks a bit lacking ...


Had a lot on jean transfer on it. All gone after detail.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

stunner nuff said. Forgot to mention this is the 4th/5th time I've come back to read this thread 
Daz


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Amazing car but please buy some axle stands!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

What a machine, that thing looks evil!
Now also looks very, very shiny. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I love that carbon grille surround!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Absolutely stunning car and a fantastic job you did on her. Looks beautiful. Well done.


----------



## mark smith (Aug 3, 2008)

Love these. Fantastic finish. Great stuff. :thumb:


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

WOW looks incredible


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Man that is one aggressive front end, I love it. Great work bringing it back to life, what happened those wheels?


dont know the car was only 5 months old


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

5 month old and the seat is already showing signs of wear on the bolster 

Nice car very very aggressive looking...


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautifully turned around, I bet it wasnt that clean when it left the factory


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Weapon ! Utter sex! Great turnaround


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great work.. Shows off the colour well.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought I commented on this yesterday... 

I really liked the machine work you did to the wheels! That is the level of detail I like to see! Brilliant stuff!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking amazing , top work guys!
The RS6 in black with the carbon pack looks pure evil - love it


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks really really great. Good work on that beast of German engineering  Swissvax is king 

But why use a wax friendly snowfoam, when it is already gonna be polished? =)


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Carshine said:


> Looks really really great. Good work on that beast of German engineering  Swissvax is king
> 
> But why use a wax friendly snowfoam, when it is already gonna be polished? =)


i just love the Am foam it cleans well and i used Am APC before hand


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Top job! My dream car right there... must have been a pleasure to detail!


----------



## zamo74 (Aug 27, 2013)

really like these cars - and that is amazing work.


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

Love an RS6


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Love that car, great job


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I love these cars... totally everyday usable yet insanely fast and capable. Great Detail too!


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

What an awesome car, great work !


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

hi , what u used to polish the wheels ? hand polish or machine and what products ?


----------

